# Graphics Contest #63



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry everyone it's a bit late...  


Graphic Contest rules :"Crazy Kitty". 

The theme is You get to decide your favorite "Crazy Kitty" from other members or your own!

Here is the catch...You can find a picture of the cat doing something crazy or designing the cat doing crazy!


Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

The cat must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

Submissions will be accepted from May 19 until May 29.

Up to 15 entries will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user for the theme.

The winner of the competition picks the theme (if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

All graphic work utilising the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry (except those done by the previous winner).

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Where do we post?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You would post your entry in this thread, Katrine.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Since the deadline has passed and we have no entries, perhaps you should extend it, Sungeun?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think that she (and her cat) have flown home to the USA from Japan and she is probably trying to get settled in.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah thanks! Yes, let's extend the deadline for another week in a half to 2 weeks.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome back home!  I will get started right away! I miss this!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm just waiting to hear back from a family member making sure it's okay I can use her kitty. I would use mine, but I told her the next time I can chose a cat, it would be her's!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

She never responded, so instead of waiting forever (and it would take that long), I decided to use Sunshine...lol

***Edit: I have to host it on another server, the Cat Forum one won't work***


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here we go!!! (Hosted on TinyPic and the file extension is .PNG to preserve image clarity!!!)











```
[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/fxgcno.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice job, Megan!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you, Jeanie!


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Giant cat hollering at madness coming!

My Anastasia


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great entries!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

KatrineA, good job! 

Des...Thanks a lot, now you've made me crave cookies and milk and we don't have any cookies. :lol: Awesome entry!


----------



## barmagic (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

These are exceptional!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Megan  , you should go out and get some. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful and creative ideas, they are all awesome! :thumb


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job everyone!

Anyone else wanna design a poster? :idea:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, these are some great entries!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I suppose we can lock it and start voting 8)


----------

